# Does La Nina = Snow in the Northeast?



## spooner (Nov 12, 2007)

I was doing some research on the long range weather for the Rockies and the Northeast for this season. Some preliminary forecasts seem to point toward a normal to slightly above normal snow year with slightly above average temps. Does this make sense in a La Nina year? What do you guys think is in store this season?


----------



## AdironRider (Nov 12, 2007)

I think itll be relatively average for you guys back east, with average temps as well. Supposedly la nina's really help out the northern rockies resorts north of the I-70 line, so Im hoping Jackson gets hammered.


----------



## bobbutts (Nov 13, 2007)

Try this
http://www.easternuswx.com/bb/index.php?showtopic=143720&hl=nina
and search around that board if you want more.


----------



## spooner (Nov 13, 2007)

Hey Guys, thanks for the info. Looks like a good year for Jackson!

Mike


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 17, 2007)

spooner said:


> Hey Guys, thanks for the info. Looks like a good year for Jackson!
> 
> Mike



Jackson Hole Mountain Resort already has a 26 inch base on the upper mountain..2 more months until i'm out there.


----------



## spooner (Nov 17, 2007)

http://www.snocountry.com/staticpages/index.php/Skiing-Weather-pre

This answered my questions. Thanks for posting it.

Mike


----------



## dmc (Nov 19, 2007)

Doesnt La nina = the Girl?


----------



## KingM (Nov 19, 2007)

dmc said:


> Doesnt La nina = the Girl?



Yes, although it's technically La Niña (pronounced "neenya").


----------

